# Divided we stand, United we fall



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Prologue: A Choice Union?

The halls of the Mavaris Basilica were filled to the brim that day. Local officials, Mechanicus adepts and Mavarians seeking audiences with their magistrates; perhaps to discuss matters that were to be sorted now that the campaign was completed two days ago. Among this kaleidoscope of Imperial life stood two figures who stood out noticeably. Both were clad in ornate carapace armour, indicating them to be of high rank. Both men had light olive skin, long black hair that was held back in ornate bindings and beards that were heavily stylised and adorned with dazzling gold rings. They were both of the same height, but one had dark brown eyes whilst the other had light green, both with a noticeable amount of eyeliner. The other difference between the bizarre looking men was that the brown eyed one looked much older than his companion.

"Well here we are once more Colonel." Spoke the younger of the two men; some of the locals turned around when they noticed the two men weren't speaking Gothic.

The older one chuckled lightly. "So it is Arshiphorus, though it seems now that these halls flow with more civilian life now that this world has been returned to the fold of the Imperium." He then sighed. "At great cost for us however, may Hormuzd Shahanshah watch over them."

"And may he do so with us Colonel Darayavus, those men died for him and honoured the IVX Parsisyan _Anousiya_." Intoned the Captain. The campaign for Mavaris had reaped a heavy toll on the regiment, the rebels had taken many good men. Cursed suicide bombers that they were, striking when one would least expect.

Darayavus shook his head. "Indeed dear Captain, this war has left us with a little less than half a regiment to operate ... With Hormuzd Shahanshah's blessing hopefully we shall continue with reinforcements from precious Parsisya."

"Aye sir, let us hope these Munitorum adepts get the job done right. I sure as He'll hope we don't end up with another shipment of laxatives ... The fear does a good job of that already.

Amused, the Colonel spoke again. "Then again, we could have stunk them out. Indeed it would have been disgusting, but alas war is dirty business."

"Meaning no disrespect Colonel, but I'd happily stick to blood and dirt than the inside of a latrine any day." Said Arshiphorus through a mischievous grin.

"Don't we all Captain?" The two Parsisyans carried on down the hallway, their gaudy appearance earning them more stares from the locals. Then again Darayavus was used to it; weren't all Imperial citizens servants of Hormuzd Shahanshah in the end? Alas, they were still only human. It was a few footsteps later brought the Colonel and his aide into the view of two other figures. Their peaked caps, dark green uniforms and barely sunkissed skin conveyed one word to the Parsisyan Colonel's mind but vocalised by Arshiphorus: 

"Brythains."
---------------------------------
Major Asturias fiddled lightly with his gauntlets; they had been waiting here for a long time...too long it seemed. "Tell me Sergeant, how long have we been waiting here?"

The other Brythain spoke, boredom clearly laced his voice. "Feels like a lifetime don't it sir? But I'm afraid it's been at least an hour."

The Major cursed under his breath. Emperor knows what he has done to deserve this wait. "It doesn't bloody help if that other blighted regiment is late either. Who are these men anyway Malachi?"

The subordinate stroked his chin. "I think sir it is the Parsisyan IVX. You know the ones that look ... odd to say the least."

Astorias shrugged. "Indeed Sergeant, they certainly do stand out like an Ork at a dress ball. Isn't their commander called Dara..yavowhatsy?"
"Darayavus." A strangely accented voice made the Major turn. Two men, darker in complexion and gaudy in style were now in front of him. The eldest looking of the two chuckled. "You need not worry, most non-Parsisyans fail to get it correct on the first attempt." Out of courtesy, Asturias saluted the Colonel and extended his hand. 

"Major Eothric Asturias."

_"Khuj Amazdad"_ said Darayavus has he took the Major's hand. Then he felt the Parsisyan pulled him in and locked his lips around the Brythain's. Embarrassment and outrage swirled in Asturias' as he broke from the Colonel's grip; he swore he could hear Sergeant Malachi snickering lightly.

"What in the Emperor's name was that?" The Major almost spat out.

The Parsisyan commander smiled slightly. "Apologies dear Major, but on our homeworlds we kiss fellow warriors as a sign of respect. I hope I did not offend you..." He paused, his smile grew wider through that beard. "...Or challenge your preference for women."

Asturias seethed slightly, this man made him a little uneasy. Still he supposed that he should be flattered that he was considered an equal. He returned the Parsisyan's smile. "You needn't worry about any offense being taken on my behalf. I still think of my mistress as a pearl.

"Good to hear Major, I wouldn't have let my rank of Colonel keep your lips sealed had it been otherwise. By the way, this is my aide Captain Arshiphorus." The other Parsisyan bowed, his fist pounded against his breastplate in salute.

Chuckling nervously, the Major replied. "This is my aide, Sergeant Zechus Malachi." The Brythain simply saluted. As Asturias tried move the awkward conversation along, an electronic voice circulated throughout the hallway.

"May the commanding officers of the Parsisyan IXV and Brythain XV please enter the Munitorum chamber."

Darayavus responded first. "This is it Major, may Hormuzd Shahanshah bless us both." He strode into the chamber first. One thought crossed Asturias' mind: _Thank the Emperor, I'll never have to deal with that one again!_

---
Any questions? I bet there will be plenty


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The badinage about kissing men is a nice touch.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hm I assume you read lots of Conan the Barbarian. Seems like half the names are nicked from that. Fun with male kissing haha. What's next a female couple as well? Hehe. Maybe you should have some scradrawl names, mix it up a bit with the names and not plainly name something after something. F.ex. Charlie Chaplin named some dictator Hister, you can change the names slightly to become shout-outs, not mere copies.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

The funny thing is I've never read any Conan the Barbarian :suicide:

I based the Parsisyans on Achaemenid/Sassanid Persia, Khuj Amazdad is a adapted version of a modern greeting. Ooopsie


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

Okay, I'm mistaken then. Guess you just were another man to copy a good idea, but I strongly recommend Conan the Barbarian for fluff-studies as that's both graphic and striking. 

I was just trying to be helpful, nothing else.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

No worries man, apologies if I seem like a drama queen


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Rather like it, however awkward one of those scenes were:grin:. Just joking, looking forward to morek:.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Here it is people, the next chapter to this humorously awkward tale.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Chapter 1: A Match made in Hell

The room was grandiose, even by Parsisyan standards; what once held the audiences of the ruling family. It is convenient that the place where the fate of the Mavarian people is decide, the fate of the Parsisyan IVX would be decided. Theirs, along with the Brythains. To Darayavus, their Major seemed relatively....pleasant. The Colonel chuckled quietly, Asturias looked set to knock his teeth out, after his proskinetic kiss, only to learn that his target was superior in rank. A voice broke Darayavus' train of thought.

"How long must they take sir? Surely, the Munitorum and Segmentum command must have come to a decision."

Darayavus shrugged. "Perhaps they derive some sort of perverse pleasure in watching us wait dear Arshiphorus." The Colonel looked across the room towards the Brythain officer. Despite his stoic demeanour, the Parsisyan could tell he was anxious. Major Asturias returned Darayavus' glance; discomfort laced his gaze. Was it this current situation? Did he think..? No, that will be resolved after this meeting. Suddenly, a dull and lifeless voice echoed throughout the chamber, a servitor no doubt.

"May the commanding officers of the Parsisyan IVX and the Brythain XV rise."

"So it begins." Whispered the Colonel, his heart pounding as he rose up.
---------------------------------------------------------------
Asturias rose up with his aide, as the Servitor spoke. He felt breathless, he normally considered himself a man with little to fear; however he hated it when his and his men's fates were in the hands of others. Many possible futures danced in Asturias' mind; perhaps his regiment will get the reinforcements they sorely needed, or perhaps the regiment will be disbanded. Either to remain on Mavaris or to be divided among freshly raised regiments, to train the green recruits. Both fates terrified the Major, he preferred to remain with his kinsmen in both war and whatever scant moments of peace appear in between engagements rather then end up babysitting an entire regiment of war-virgins or rotting on this planet. The Major's train of thought was broken as the balcony doors opened. Three figures, clad in ornate robes walked into the chamber. Their bald heads bristled with implants, no doubt these were Munitorum adepts; solemnly they entered like harbingers of doom, making Asturias feel even more uneasy than before. The Parsisyan Colonel did not help one bit, those aged, brown eyes pierced deep. _Was he... Interested in him?_ The Major quickly put those thoughts out of his head. _'Course not Eothric, don't be ridiculous. You're just paranoid is all._ One of the adepts began to speak. 

"We have convened here in the Mavaris Basilica to settle the issue of manpower that has fallen upon your respective regiments. From our reports, it would seem both have sustained heavy casualties from the war on this world. We have sent Astrotelepathic messages to your respective recruiting worlds .... Neither have enough fresh men to spare."

Asturias' heart froze.

The adept then continued. "We then consulted with Segmentum command about your respective predicaments. We recommended that the regiment be disbanded so as not to waste resources on two below-strength regiments...."

The Major's fist coiled and began to tremble.

"Instead they proposed another solution. Since your regiments have amassed several honours from several campaigns, it would be a considerable waste of skilled manpower ..... So it has been decided to merge the Parsisyan IVX and Brythain XV into one regiment, it is by the Emperor's divine will that you continue to defend his realms. You are now dismissed." The adept then made the symbol of the Aquila. "The Emperor protects."
------------------------------------------------&

Ooooo what will happen now that these regiments from two radically different worlds?

BTW Neither of the commanding officers are gay; Asturias was just befuddled at being kissed by a man...and wound up a little paranoid as. With Darayavus, the Parsisyans are just a very touchy-feely people. Though there may be a bit of bromance between two other characters later on.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Started well and the next chapter did not disappoint, keep up the good work. Have some rep cookies.

And in terms of names, to work out mine I just headbutt the keyboard a few times and see what i get :grin:


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Well it has certainly been a while, alas we all know what life is like. 
------------------------
Chapter 2: Understatement of the 41st Millennium

_2 hours later_

"Well sir that was an intriguing turn of events." Came the sing-song voice of Arshiphorus, surprise was clearly etching his voice. Darayavus chuckled in response.

"Indeed, Hormuzd Shahanshah certainly works in very mysterious ways. Alas we should be thankful that we have been given the chance to carry on the defense of his Divine Majesty's realms."

"Did you see the Brythain Major's face Colonel? It seemed he was the most shocked out of all of us."

"I can not blame him Captain, no doubt it is unsettling to suddenly have your fate thrust into the hands of another man."

Arshiphorus shook his head.

"Should we be wary of any ... trouble from him?"

The Colonel smiled. 

"Asturias will find it difficult to be under my command; this I do not doubt..."

Darayavus paused and looked into his aide's eyes.

"However I am unwilling to risk a mutiny of the new men just because I will not allow their commander to adapt to my authority. The way of Parsisya after all, is to understand all of the men of Hormuzd Shahanshah's realm; if we don't, what becomes of us?"

Arshiphorus sighed.

"Probably like the more ... forsaken parts of the Imperium no doubt sir."

"Indeed Captain, though I doubt the transition in this case will have no problems. We will have to discuss this with Major Asturias when his men meet us at our temporary headquarters ... I hear theirs got hit by the enemy too badly to be made use of.
--------------------------------------
"The Emperor really must hate me Malachi."

Grumbled Asturias, clearly frustrated at this most unexpected turn of events. The Brythain Major pinched the bridge of his nose; _that early retirement doesn't look so bad anymore_ he thought.

The Sergeant chimed in.

"I hear its not so bad under Darayavus sir. I hear he is reasonable to the men and they adore him. From what I have heard he does not expend his men like a heavy bolter."

"HIS men Sergeant, we can't say the same of what he will do with ours. Emperor knows Gothic is not even their first language, what will his men say of us?!" 

Growled Asturias. Malachi spoke next, albeit hesitantly.

"Errrmm with respect sir, are you still ... uncomfortable with the incident in the Basilica?"

The Major's mouth dropped wide open. Then again, Malachi was made his aide for a good reason. However, sometimes his observant nature became somewhat annoying, and now was a pretty bad time for it.

"Emperor no Sergeant! Its about being forced to fight alongside complete strangers. Neither of us have any common ground but service to the Imperium. Too many cultural differences that's the problem."
---------------------------
_Elsewhere...._

"Its a bloody joke, that's what it is!"

Bawled Roldo, outrage ever present within his words; a sentiment shared echoed by most of the Brythains in the room. As if on cue a meek, nervous voice joined the bawdy choir.

"I don't see what the problem is guys, so what if we are merged with another regiment?"

Silence descended on the assembled men; they glared bolt rounds at the source of the voice. A young Brythain, no older than 17 had earned the ire of his kin

"Shut up Thedras, don't you even frakking know what that means?"

Said Roldo breaking the silence. Thedras replied naively.

"That we will be serving with other Imperial citizens from elsewhere?"

The older Guardsman pinched the bridge of his nose.

"Typical new-blood, always not understanding the meaning of a frak-up from up high..."

Another Brythain cut Roldo short.

"Leave it be, don't take your frustrations out on the lad, this was the popping of his war-cherry."

He turned to lay his eyes on another squad member. He towered over irked Private, but Roldo was more bulky. Roldo sneered.

"Well then Sathric, perhaps you would care to explain to the new peace of meat that not only does Major Asturias no longer has overall command over us and since we lost many of squadmates, we are likely to be melded with some non-Brythains who don't speak Gothic as a first language. I've even heard rumours that some of these Parsisyans don't even know a word of it."

The taller squadmate simply shook his head. 

"I understand that you are vexed with a matter that is beyond your control. Railing about it, now matter how much it displeases you, will not change the decisions of the powers that be."

A slight glint then entered Sathric's eyes. Was it humour? Or revelation?

"Is this because of the fact their men kiss each other?"
-------------------------
*Parsisyad Barracks*

"So fate has rolled its dice then?"

Asked Imravashd, stroking his beard in befuddlement.

"I guess so... Still, its a better option then being divided all together."

Replied another Parsisyan, as he polished his akinakes. Imravashd chuckled in response.

"Let us hope they live up to the more positive side of their reputation. If they ever go on a long moan about how much the Divine hates them; I just might be obliged to take Hormuzd Shahanshah's mercy. At least the Bright-Silvers who can't speak Gothic have it easy eh Ashuri?"

The other Private shrugged.

"I doubt it, at least we can understand what they are saying; it has to be worse for those who hear a whining tone yet they can't make any sense of it."

Another voice chimed in, exasperation dripped from his voice.

"Speak for yourself, at least you don't have to get in the habit of speaking the tongue of the wider Imperium on a regular basis."

Ashuri raised her eyebrow.

"Then you should not have volunteered for vox training when we were conscripted dear Haphezdiin. Still I suppose command had to find some use for your big mouth."

The three Parsisyans burst into laughter.

"Someone should put you on another diet, I hear whetstone isn't too good for you."

While the other two were still laughing, a thought crossed Imravashd's mind.

"Divine! I hope their warmer than those Krieg-folk we fought alongside."

"Dear Imravashd, everyone is warmer than the Death Korps. By the Divine, even Valhallens are warmer than them and their world is practically a ball of ice!"


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

Persia and Britain, eh? The story seems promising; and the emergent comedy works well.

A couple of nitpicks on Ch. 2: Why is Arshiphorus still surprised after 2 hours? And


Farseer Ulthris said:


> Too many cultural differences as is the problem


seems awkwardly phrased; maybe "Too many cultural differences, that's the problem".

Keep it up!


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Here's chapter 3 everybody...plus I finished chapter 2 for your tantalising tastes. ENJOY!!
----------------------------
*Ball and Chain*

The courtyard outside of the Parsisyan barracks was full, well half-full. All of the remnants of the regiment were brought out to meet with their new brothers-in-arms. At the front were standard infantrymen and women all adorned in the same vibrant-gold robed, glass beaded uniforms. The veterans, the regiment's most experienced warriors seemed dressed for a funeral, their bodies adorned with midnight black robes concealing carapace armour and veils concealed their faces, leaving only their eyes to be seen. Behind the infantry, stood the Parsisyan Rough Riders, mounted on resplendent white stallions and mares, their hunting lances held poised to salute the new arrivals. At the top of the barracks steps stood Darayavus and company commanders of the remaining units. They had been stood out for at least half an hour. One of the senior officers, a woman, possessed of grey-streaked black hair and grey eyes barely broke the silence with a whisper.

"With respect Colonel, isn't Major Asturias a little... late?"

He simply smiled.

"I think anyone would be late, given the fact that there is plenty of debris left over from the war, I'd say their chimeras would have a slight problem getting here. Don't you think so Major Farrajani?

Another voice chimed in, this time from a younger throat.

"Unless chimeras could sprout wings and fly, then there wouldn't be problem."

The officers chuckled, Arshiphorus spoke next.

"Then the Mechanicus will certainly be oiling themselves. The Cog-humpers would probably build a shrine wherever it lands."

"Or kick up a stink about tech-heresy."

Replied Farrajani, with a smile on her prematurely aged features. The younger officer gave another response.

"They certainly are inclined to moan aren't they. By Hormuzd-Shahanshah, but I hear that is nothing compared to how much Brythains tend to complain."

Arshiphorus raised his eyebrow in intrigue.

"Really Kahravyas? Isn't that just hearsay young lieutenant?"

"This is not hearsay dear Captain. Give a Brythain a stick of incense and he will complain it smell funny. Give him a sack of gold and he will say that it is too heavy."

Farrajani shook her head.

"I doubt they are that bad. Tell me young one, how does your new position fit you?"

"It fits like I would in the arms of a lover."

"Which probably has never happened before."

Arshiphorus chimed in, a wide grin etched onto his face. Farrajani then included her own witty torments.

"Or perhaps you have; remember that new Techpriest on Vaarus Prime who wanted to show you the power of his machine spirit?"

Before Kahravyas could add a jibe of his own, Darayavus raised a gaudy painted hand, silencing the razor-sharp jokes that the officers. The sound of engines growled in the distance. The sound grew closer, slowly turning from the distant growl it was into a nearby roar; until its source came into sight. The five chimeras had green paint on them, albeit patchy; no doubt an indicator of recent repairs carried out on the vehicles. Two had Brythains sat on top them, but the others shared no such distinction, truly they had suffered from this war. The transports ground to a halt, their hatches opened to release the men inside. Two had their entire compartments emptied; the last three didn't have has many within. Immediately Darayavusrecognised Major Asturias from amongst the Brythains that emptied out of the vehicles. He turned to his officers.

"So it begins, let us go to greet them."
----------------------------
For Asturias, the journey from the shattered remnants of the Brythain barracks felt long, and somewhat depressing. To him it felt like being driven to the gallows, to hang from the noose. The rational part of him argued that he was just being dramatic, the animalistic part of him railed against this; it told him it may as well have been the end for him. The Major needed to sp speak to someone, anyone would do. He turned his attention to Thedras, the youngest member of the regiment.

"Tell me Private, how has your first campaign been for you?"

The young Brythain seemed dumbstruck, his bright green eyes widened in shock as he realised his superior was speaking to him. Asturias rephrased the question, snapping the youth from his nervous stupor .

"Well...erm... I confess that I was not expecting to be so...

"Bloody, Private?"

Thedras grew silent, he reminded the Major of what it was like when he was a young Private. In sympathy, Asturias smiled slightly.

"Don't worry, I'm no Commissar! I would not have you shot for telling me your perspective on this campaign."

The boy still struggled for words. In reassurance, an older Private, Sathric, spoke on Thedras's behalf.

"Apologies Major, the lad is still a little jittery from the fight. He lost all of his friends from training."

"I think the Private can speak for himself, but see that you keep him under your wing, Emperor knows he'll need a guide."

Sathric saluted in response; the Major turned his attention back to Thedras.

"We'll speak again Private when you are ready to do so. Are we clear?"

"Yes s..sir."

"That's good to hear."

A voice broke from the driver's compartment.

"We've reached the Parsisyan barracks sir, it seems they've rolled out the welcoming mat."
--------------------------
Were it not for the scent of burning, Astuias would have welcomed the scent of fresh air in his nostrils. His eyes quickly took in the sight of the men...and women the Brythains will be fighting alongside. Surprise filled him as he realised he would be leading women and cavalry, if they were to be included under his command. He also took note of black-clad Parsisyans, he could not help but wonder if they just arrived from a funeral. Asturias then scanned the upper steps, immediately recognised Darayavus from amongst the officers; it helps to look more flamboyant than the other officers. Placing his peaked cap on his head, he ordered his men to line up. Assembling his remaining officers and walked forth. The Parsisyan officers did the same. Asturias only said one thing.

"Expect plenty of kisses...pray that it is from he women."

As they drew closer, Darayavus spread out his arms out in welcome.

"Aaahh, dear Major! I bid you welcome on this day, has your journey been eventful?"

"Thankfully no, and I bid thanks for your welcome Colonel."

"Your thanks is not warranted Asturias. Anzad Hormuzd-Shahanshah! Bring your men inside, we have prepared a feast to celebrate the joining of our regiments and our men need to be made known to each other. Go and tell them now."

As the Major turned to give his men the orders. Darayavus called after him.

"Oh and Major...I've instructed the men and women under my command not to kiss yours, don't any figuts now do we?"


----------

